# VoIP Softphone selbst entwickeln



## hbrauchl (22. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne *aus einer selbstentwickelten Applikation heraus* die Möglichkeit 
einer *VoIP-Telefonlösung* anbieten können.

Leider reicht trotz intensiver Recherche mein Wissen nicht aus um dies zu
entwickeln.

Zur Zeit habe ich folgende Teststellung:
X-Lite (Softphone) User ruft über einen Asterisk-Server einen anderen X-Lite User (anderer PC) an. Dies funktioniert wunderbar.

Im Internet gibt es zwar zahlreiche Dokumenationen, jedoch habe ich nirgendwo ein
fertiges (gut erklärtes) API gefunden, welches mir helfen könnte.

Getestet habe ich bereits: 
SIP Communicator (sehr instabil); 
JAIN-SIP (da weiß ich nicht wie ich das erweitern könnte) 
und von " Cokorda Raka Angga Jananuraga" die Dokumenation die hier aufliegt: http://www.simitel.com/resources/booklet1/article_1.tar.gz

Weiters hatte ich Kontakt zur Firma "Global IP Telecommunications", die zwar ein API anbietet, aber leider die Installation eines X-Lite ähnlichen Clients voraussetzt (und das ist für mich nicht brauchbar).

Hat bereits jemand Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!


LG,
Hans


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. März 2007)

Hallo,

du könntest ja auch versuchen skype von Java aus anzusprechen:
https://developer.skype.com/wiki/Java_API
http://people.dsv.su.se/~liwei/JSkype/

Gruß Tom


----------



## hbrauchl (27. März 2007)

Hallo!

Danke für Deine Antwort, nur leider brauche ich "echtes" VoIP.
Weiters sollte man auch unabhängig vom Gateway sein.

Aber danke trotzdem.


LG,
Hans


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. März 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht wär das auch für dich interessant:
http://www.ifi.unizh.ch/archive/mastertheses/DA_Arbeiten_2005/Breuel_Christian_Max.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## hbrauchl (27. März 2007)

Hi!

Auch hierfür danke.
Jedoch beschreibt diese DA eine Lösungsfindung zu diesem Problem
mit Skype (und genau das brauche ich nicht).

Ich bräuchte einfach die Funktionalität, die das Produkt "Phoner" beherbergt.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine Notlösung am Laufen (ich spreche Phoner "direkt" (als
EXE) an). Das geht prima, stellt mich aber nicht zufrieden, da ich den Source selbst
implementieren will.


LG,
Hans


----------



## tobee (27. März 2007)

hbrauchl hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Auch hierfür danke.
> Jedoch beschreibt diese DA eine Lösungsfindung zu diesem Problem
> ...


Ich arbeite auch mit dem Phoner über die exe.
Ist es zufällig möglich das Gespräch auch zu beenden?
Ich hab nur ne Funktion gefunden wo ich dass Telefonat starten kann.


----------



## hbrauchl (27. März 2007)

tobee hat gesagt.:


> Ich arbeite auch mit dem Phoner über die exe.
> Ist es zufällig möglich das Gespräch auch zu beenden?
> Ich hab nur ne Funktion gefunden wo ich dass Telefonat starten kann.



Ja, das geht:

phoner.exe DISCONNECT    --> Der aktuelle Ruf wird beendet



LG,
Hans


----------

